# Wireless laptop won't connect to internet



## dan27london (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a Fujitsu Siemens wireless laptop which normally connects to the internet with no problems. However, for the last couple of days it won't let me connect. I turned it off on Wednesday morning and it was fine but when I turned it on in the evening it would not connect and hasn't connected since.

The wireless signal works and comes up with an excellent strength but when I click on Internet Explorer it keeps coming up with the page cannot be displayed screen. The wireless internet is connected but IE simply won't open up any web pages.

I've clicked on the Diagnose Connection Problems and it says there may be a problem with the router or modem. I'm hoping this is not the case.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

When you have a prob like this the 1st thing to try is remove the power connector from the modem/router for about 3 minutes. This is NOT the same as switching of the power at the wall.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------

